# Looking at buying a 09 rabbit have some questions



## tsm427 (Jun 23, 2011)

I am new to the vw and looking to get rid of my 01 Golf 2.0 for a 09 rabbit 2.5 with the auto trans.The car I am looking at has 21,300 miles and is from a pre owned certifed vw dealer.All scheduled maintence has been done buy this dealer.What should I look for as far as any recalls or problems? I have not test drove it yet but the car looks to be in great shape.

Next if I buy the car I plan to do some mods to the car.From what I read so far it seems like a cai,exhaust and tune would be my starting point.Does the auto trans hold up well to mods and is there anything recomended to do to the trans.I test drove one yesterday and liked the way it shifted.I have always had manual transmissions but just getting tired of shifting...Also would like to say Thank's to everyone for posting up all the good info.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

no major issues to look for in the '09+ models that i'm aware of. just stay away from'06-'07 versions. also if you just plan to go with a simple stage 1 software tune it shouldn't effect reliability of the auto tranny. it's a great car, reliable and fun to drive...go for it.

the automatic's get better gas mileage, but they're a bore to drive. i live in downtown boston with heavy city traffic and haven't ever thought twice about having a manual. considering the car isn't very fast to begin with, there's no way i'd go automatic, the manual tranny is what's actually fun about the car...


----------



## tsm427 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yea from the info I have read so far they seem like a reliable car.They do have a 08 5 speed manual on the lot also, but that has 39,xxx miles. I think I will take that for a test drive also before I make a decision.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

My 2.5 is an 08 and I am about to roll 80k. It still runs like a champ, with no problems what so ever.

Like they say, maintenance is crucial to having a good car. Oil changes, plugs, and fluids should never be skipped. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> My 2.5 is an 08 and I am about to roll 80k. It still runs like a champ, with no problems what so ever.
> 
> Like they say, maintenance is crucial to having a good car. Oil changes, plugs, and fluids should never be skipped. :thumbup:


73.4k miles on mine, no issues.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

2008 130K miles (all by me) no issues.


----------



## tsm427 (Jun 23, 2011)

xtentual said:


> 2008 130K miles (all by me) no issues.


Cool...Do you have a auto or manual trans? If you have the auto did you do a fluid and filter change?


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

I have an automatic and nope never have flushed my tranny fluid. 

My owners manual never said anything about flushing it. I believe VW has since released a revised maintenance interval stating it should be done every 40K...Not positive on that though. 

Either way, I don't have any shifting issues, nor did my car suffer from the Transmission Valve Body Defect.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

i'm at 80K on my '08 and no issues so far, still runs like a new car. suspension is starting to get a little bouncy, but roads in MA are poor so i'm sure that's not helping. i think i just want an excuse to put on a set of coilovers


----------



## tsm427 (Jun 23, 2011)

So I drove the car today.It ran great and is in exellent shape just still on the fence about the auto trans.I really like the car but think I may hold out for a manual trans car,it sucks because this is the exact car I was looking for..My next question is what type of power will the auto hold up to, because I will evetually do a turbo kit.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tsm427 said:


> So I drove the car today.It ran great and is in exellent shape just still on the fence about the auto trans.I really like the car but think I may hold out for a manual trans car,it sucks because this is the exact car I was looking for..My next question is what type of power will the auto hold up to, because I will evetually do a turbo kit.


get a manual. dont buy a mistake.


----------



## tsm427 (Jun 23, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> get a manual. dont buy a mistake.


Thanks man...The hunt is on for a manual


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

What's the huge difference between '06-'07 and '08+???


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Timing belt issues have been reported in the 06 cars.


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

itskohler said:


> Timing belt issues have been reported in the 06 cars.


Does the '08+ have a timing belt or chain?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

all 2.5s (all years) are chain.


----------



## tsm427 (Jun 23, 2011)

If all goes well Saturday I should be picking up a CW 2009 5 speed rabbit with 37xxx miles.Then let the mods begin What do you guys think engine mods first or suspension and wheels?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

tsm427 said:


> If all goes well Saturday I should be picking up a CW 2009 5 speed rabbit with 37xxx miles.Then let the mods begin What do you guys think engine mods first or suspension and wheels?


suspension, coilovers

also an intake, you can make one since its pretty much just a filter on a stick and you have no MAF to worry about


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

Good luck buddy on getting your car.

I'm in the same boat kinda. Not an owner yet but I'm looking for a 2010 golf 2.5. I want the 4 door but as you probably know, VW only gave 4 doors an auto. I'm worried about the autos reliability so I have to go manual I guess.

I wanted to ask you.. what is it drawing you to the VW rather than a different car? I test drove one and it was good but I cant figure out why I'm hung up on it. Cant get it off my mind. Other cars make more sense financially but, the interior is such high quality. Maybe thats it. Anyway. Never had a VW before.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

This thread has pretty much been beat to death, but I'll contribute anyways...

I have an 09 with the auto transmission. Only have about 13k miles, but no problems. One thing that hasn't been mentioned yet is a recall on a fuel line clip in the engine bay that could supposedly wear on the line...I did recieve the recall letter in the mail, but my car did not have that type of clip so nothing had to be done. No other issues with the car, and it is very minimally modded with an intake and pulley engine-wise.

As far as the transmission goes...it's a lot of preference. From my experience and what I've heard from others, it's a great little trasmission. I actually think it's quite fun to drive in "tiptronic" mode. No valve body issues here, quick shifts, and it is not sloppy at all. Sure, it will be more difficult to modify the automatic transmission to hold lots of power than it would be a 5 speed, but this has not been very thoroughly investigated. Only one or two people have every upgraded the torque converter/valve body on the 6 speed auto in this car to hold turbo power. And the 5 speeds seem to start slipping once turbo is added also, and this required $$ to fix. So neither one can necessarily hold more power than the other in stock form, but rather it's a matter of preference and availability of upgrades to the tranny once you do upgrade the power.

Good luck with your purchases fellas!


----------



## techmonkey (Sep 27, 2007)

Justin14 said:


> I wanted to ask you.. what is it drawing you to the VW rather than a different car? I test drove one and it was good but I cant figure out why I'm hung up on it. Cant get it off my mind. Other cars make more sense financially but, the interior is such high quality. Maybe thats it. Anyway. Never had a VW before.


When I stumbled on my 2010 Golf, VW wasn't even on my list. I had it narrowed down to Honda and Subaru. Drove the Golf on a whim and it had the same effect on me. Interior was nice, the ride was quiet, the grunt of the 2.5 is fun, it handled pretty well when pushed, and 0% financing sealed the deal. Since then, I've read more into it and been more happy I picked this car. The Rabbits are the same mechanically, and everything I read about the later models is very positive in regards to reliability. It is a bit more costly than some other comparable models, but I think you get a lot of car for the money. Even taking into account the more expensive maintenance over the life of the car.


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

techmonkey said:


> When I stumbled on my 2010 Golf, VW wasn't even on my list. I had it narrowed down to Honda and Subaru. Drove the Golf on a whim and it had the same effect on me. Interior was nice, the ride was quiet, the grunt of the 2.5 is fun, it handled pretty well when pushed, and 0% financing sealed the deal. Since then, I've read more into it and been more happy I picked this car. The Rabbits are the same mechanically, and everything I read about the later models is very positive in regards to reliability. It is a bit more costly than some other comparable models, but I think you get a lot of car for the money. Even taking into account the more expensive maintenance over the life of the car.


What is it that's more expensive in terms of maintenance? Could I do the oil changes myself? Also, can a regular mechanic that works on camrys (for example) change the clutch on a golf?

Just some things I've been wondering about.


----------



## techmonkey (Sep 27, 2007)

Justin14 said:


> What is it that's more expensive in terms of maintenance? Could I do the oil changes myself? Also, can a regular mechanic that works on camrys (for example) change the clutch on a golf?
> 
> Just some things I've been wondering about.


Doing the work yourself offsets a lot of that. Any mechanic could work on a Rabbit/Golf for basic stuff, but you might be better off to find one who knows VWs. From what I understand, some of the more complex jobs might require special tools, but someone else can confirm that. I'm under warranty + extended warranty, so I have the dealer do all maintenance just to CMA. Oil changes at the dealer are just shy of $100 every 5K. My 40K service will be somewhere in the neighborhood of $400. From what I recall, things like brakes and clutch replacement come in at 1.5X or more the cost (dealer) of what I'd paid in the past for my Hondas, Mazdas, and Subies. Before picking up my Golf, I'd always been under the impression that Euro cars just cost more to maintain in general. So far my experience agrees with that. Still, no complaints. The Golf/Rabbit is a great little car. One I'll probably hang onto for a long time.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

_tsm427
So I drove the car today.It ran great and is in exellent shape just still on the fence about the auto trans.I really like the car but think I may hold out for a manual trans car,it sucks because this is the exact car I was looking for..My next question is what type of power will the auto hold up to, because I will evetually do a turbo kit._


If it's the exact car you're looking for, and you liked it when you drove it, then get it. A lot of folks here prefer manuals, but they won't be making your payments. It is only important that you are happy with the car.


----------



## tsm427 (Jun 23, 2011)

If it's the exact car you're looking for, and you liked it when you drove it, then get it. A lot of folks here prefer manuals, but they won't be making your payments. It is only important that you are happy with the car.[/QUOTE]

I drove a manual after that and liked it alot more.I just picked up my new car today CW 09 Rabbit manual with 37380 miles.I love it so far put about 100 miles on today.I will post up some pics tomorrow.Thanks for all the help guys.Now I need to make a decision on which coilover setup I am going with.Let the mods begin...


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

techmonkey said:


> Doing the work yourself offsets a lot of that. Any mechanic could work on a Rabbit/Golf for basic stuff, but you might be better off to find one who knows VWs. From what I understand, some of the more complex jobs might require special tools, but someone else can confirm that. I'm under warranty + extended warranty, so I have the dealer do all maintenance just to CMA. Oil changes at the dealer are just shy of $100 every 5K. My 40K service will be somewhere in the neighborhood of $400. From what I recall, things like brakes and clutch replacement come in at 1.5X or more the cost (dealer) of what I'd paid in the past for my Hondas, Mazdas, and Subies. Before picking up my Golf, I'd always been under the impression that Euro cars just cost more to maintain in general. So far my experience agrees with that. Still, no complaints. The Golf/Rabbit is a great little car. One I'll probably hang onto for a long time.



I just called around to the 3 dealers near me about the price for the 40k service, and its closer to $600 than $400. Just fyi. Decided to spend $200 from ecs and do it myself instead.


----------



## techmonkey (Sep 27, 2007)

cbs_24 said:


> I just called around to the 3 dealers near me about the price for the 40k service, and its closer to $600 than $400. Just fyi. Decided to spend $200 from ecs and do it myself instead.


Thanks for the heads up. I had read somewhere that 5-spd 40K should be around $400 and assumed that was accurate. I'll definitely call around to get pricing before scheduling. If I get quoted that high, I'll be doing it myself for sure.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

techmonkey said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I had read somewhere that 5-spd 40K should be around $400 and assumed that was accurate. I'll definitely call around to get pricing before scheduling. If I get quoted that high, I'll be doing it myself for sure.


That's was my understanding as well. It was supposed to be the dsg that made it so expensive. I have a 5-speed though, and got quoted 600$. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JERSEY_WABBIT (Oct 14, 2011)

The tiptronic is done at 50k. Vw recommends basically a drain and fill. I call vwoa and they confirmed this and that the filter should never be changed. Only in the dsg the spin on filter and fluid should be done every 40k. 

The 2.5 is a great motor. I have a auto and it's fun to drive in tiptronic mode but no way compares to a manual. If reliability is what u want but still be able to make some respectable power with mods is a great choice


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

what's included in the 40K service that makes it so expensive ($400)?? i learned a long time ago when i first got into an Audi that oil + filter changes, spark plugs, coil packs, basic sensors...all of this can be done on your own and it's a piece of cake as long as you're not completely DIY challenged. 

i just bought the required tools as each maintenance project came along, and a year later had just about everything i needed to work on the car. for FAR less $$$ than even one of these services will cost you at a shop. and as each project came along my skills got better and better because you get more familiar with the engine. it truly is an easy thing to do...and at this point in time i get a good laugh out of anyone spending $100 on an oil change!!! costs me $30 for castrol 5w40 oil at autozone (pick it up on sale every other month), and $12 for the filter. under $45 every oil change...not bad! 

:beer:


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

LampyB said:


> what's included in the 40K service that makes it so expensive ($400)?? i learned a long time ago when i first got into an Audi that oil + filter changes, spark plugs, coil packs, basic sensors...all of this can be done on your own and it's a piece of cake as long as you're not completely DIY challenged.
> 
> i just bought the required tools as each maintenance project came along, and a year later had just about everything i needed to work on the car. for FAR less $$$ than even one of these services will cost you at a shop. and as each project came along my skills got better and better because you get more familiar with the engine. it truly is an easy thing to do...and at this point in time i get a good laugh out of anyone spending $100 on an oil change!!! costs me $30 for castrol 5w40 oil at autozone (pick it up on sale every other month), and $12 for the filter. under $45 every oil change...not bad!
> 
> :beer:


 I agree with you but I live in an apt complex so doing things like oil changes isnt really possible unless I go to someones garage. 

I'm also interested in knowing why the 40k service is so much $. I'm still looking for the right mk6 golf so I dont have it yet. Is the 2.5 pretty easy to work on?


----------

